

SquirrelShell - a cross-platform alternative to (e.g.) bash and cmd.exe - kaens
http://squirrelsh.sourceforge.net/

======
smcdow
Until system scripts start being written in alternative shells (which will
never happen), I wouldn't bother learning any other shell than /bin/sh (and,
by extension, bash). For more complex applications, stick to Python.

Also, I never really understand why everyone wants to tout the "cross-
platform" nature of their applications. You always run up against OS
differences fairly quickly, negating any supposed "cross-platform" benefits.
Especially if you want hooks into the OS (and who doesn't want OS hooks?)

Cross-platform apps that do provide hooks into the OS are excepted: those are
indeed useful: Python, etc.

------
ealar
I don't understand why I would want C++ syntax when I could have python syntax
for the same task? I checked and the python code for that matrix multiply is
significantly shorter and arguably more readable, and that's without making a
Matrix class!

------
kaens
Via: [http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-
spunix_squi...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/aix/library/au-
spunix_squirrel/index.html?ca=drs-)

I think I'll play around with this over the weekend (well, if I have time for
it), seems like it could come in really handy.

------
omellet
I can use alternative shells 'til the cows come home, but until everybody else
that I work with abandons cmd.exe it's not going to be all that useful. For
now I'm stuck with bad cmd scripts and python (which I love).

------
mooism2
It appears too awkward to use as an interactive shell, and looks more like an
alternative to perl or python --- what advantages does it have over them?

------
marcmarc
The emacs shell is also cross-platform and provides the basic shell commands.
It can be customized easily with pieces of elisp.

